# How to grow Amazon Frogbit



## DBlauj (Apr 17, 2012)

Those that have healthy Amazon Forgbit with long roots could you help me out as to how you are achieving this. I have a 29 gallon with about 35 watts of light (not 100% but around there), a ehiem canister filter with a spray bar. I don't does or fert since the tank is a Apisto tank with leaf litter. I would love some floaters with long roots but the last batch I had melted. My lights sit on top of my glass cover which is about 10 inches from the top of the water level. Is my spray bar causing too much water agitation, are my lights too low? I could face my spray bar against the glass would that help? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Coral them with feeder ring


----------



## Jon_TX (Jan 26, 2012)

I've had the most success when I limit their movement around the top. I tried frogbit in 2 separate tanks and all melted. However, once other plants grew tall enough to ensnare the roots and limit movement, they just took off.


----------



## DBlauj (Apr 17, 2012)

Jon_TX said:


> I've had the most success when I limit their movement around the top. I tried frogbit in 2 separate tanks and all melted. However, once other plants grew tall enough to ensnare the roots and limit movement, they just took off.


Curious to know what kind of filter did you use? I will be using sponge filters. Do you think that would cause too much movement?


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Amazon Frogbit is a floating plant, grows well in slow n gentle current. 

It should receive good light temp.bet. 64-86 PH 6-8. I have a full spectrum light in my tank a few cms above thewater level with floating frogbit but the leaves do not come into direct contact otherwise they'll burn. 

Once introduced into the tank leave the plants alone they'll find a comfy place n start multiplying once they get used to the tank parameters. The roots grow long once the leaves multiply and in no time they produce many leaves later ateast once a week u will get new baby plant from the mother plant.

Do not use algaecides in your tank coz this will kill the plant.

Attached is a picture from my tank.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/n1_KmDg6vUhBjoI8eLxmHjGPouN0aJA2X5unn6NGDo0?feat=directlink


----------



## DBlauj (Apr 17, 2012)

Very nice looking plant. What kind of filter do you use Rony?


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

I found the big thing was to put them in a floating ring, I have them in several tanks with much different parameters, and in all tanks they do well once they adjust as long as they are protected.

I use airline tubing to make a corral, has anyone found anythingthat works better, I have been keeping an eye open and have not come up with anything else.


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

DBlauj said:


> Very nice looking plant. What kind of filter do you use Rony?


 Thnx. I have a Tetra tec EX 700. The spray bar is a bit below the water level. I prune tall plants every weekend to keep them below the spray bar level. This helps to oxygenate the tank on the other hand the water circulation does not disturb the frogbit. Another imp.factor is light I have 0.8 w/l.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

they do best in my tank when stationary on the surface. if they get turned over due to the filter return, then relocate them to another part of the tank. They will also use as much light as you give them as their growth rate will relate to the amount of light (and nutrients) available


----------

